# Show Us Ya Vostoks



## mach 0.0013137

We often have threads showing off members fancy watches so how about one on a less expensive forum favourite









Here`s some of mine...

*Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewels *










*Vostok Amphibia, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok Amphibia, `Сделно в России` 31 Jewels, cal2416b c2000*










More to follow, anyone else wish to share


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Some more...

*Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok Amphibia `KГБ`, `Сделно в России` cal2416b 31 Jewels c2000?*










*Vostok Amphibia, `Russian Product` 31 Jewel cal2416b c2000?*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Vostok `Albatross` (Amphibia case) `Marine Radio Operator``Сделано в СССР`, cal2409A 17Jewels c1980`s*










*Vostok `Generalskie`, `Сделно в России`cal 2414A 17 Jewels c2000?*










*Vostok `Komanderskie` 31 Jewel cal2416b c2000?*

[attachmentid=6413]

BTW the backs are often very cool









*Vostok `Komanderskie` *










*Vostok `Generalskie`*


----------



## Bareges

And some of mine

*Vostok 2414*


----------



## chris l

Good call Mac; I seem to remember that I have a couple of Vostoks tucked away somewhere - I'll dig them out and take some pictures...


----------



## joolz

These are mine


----------



## pauluspaolo

Here's my military redial Vostok - think it's an amphibia but I'm not sure because it's got a smaller crown than the amphibia's on Roy's site.

The dial is printed on a photo quality paper, with the date hole punched out at 4.30, bezel markings coloured in with a black marker pen apart from the triangle at 12. Works well & I like it, though I don't wear it often. It's a chrome case - not the wear on the lugs!


----------



## hippo

This is my only one, at the moment!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pauluspaolo said:


> Here's my military redial Vostok - think it's an amphibia but I'm not sure because it's got a smaller crown than the amphibia's on Roy's site.
> 
> The dial is printed on a photo quality paper, with the date hole punched out at 4.30, bezel markings coloured in with a black marker pen apart from the triangle at 12. Works well & I like it, though I don't wear it often. It's a chrome case - not the wear on the lugs!


Cool looking watch Paul but AFAIK the chrome case, small crown & triangular 12 pip on the bezel, indicate it`s not an 200m Amphibia.

Compare with my Komanderskie and one of Roy`s 30m`s.


----------



## raketakat

An old dear with hand applied lume







. Rustic  .


----------



## rhaythorne




----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice collection Rich









Ian may I suggest in future thatyou don`t attempt reluming a watch after finishing a night shift
















Anyway I found photo`s of a couple more I used to own but sold on to forum members, can`t remember who now?









*Vostok Century Time CK-1 31 Jewel Automatic*

[attachmentid=6416]

I really liked the CK-1 but couldn`t get on with the fake slide rule bezel, why couldn`t Vostok have put a normal minute/second scale instead, it would have looked really cool IMHO









*Vostok 17 Jewel Manual Wind*

[attachmentid=6417]

I also liked this one but there was to much gold for my taste









Even the slots on the rotating bezel were gold









I used my trusty red & black permanent markers on them to add contrast


----------



## MIKE

Here's my only Vostok at the moment.

Previous owners pic


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ian may I suggest in future thatyou don`t attempt reluming a watch after finishing a night shift


'twasn't me Mac







. I'd like some opinions on this 1970's dial. Does anyone know if the factory produced dials like this







?

Unless the painted-on lume is covering something up then the printed dial is as you see it. The 'duluxed' hands don't ring true as some of the paint seems to have spotted the dial.

I own, and have seen, similar dials







.

Vostok produced hand painted dials for export under the "Cornavin" brand.


----------



## mrteatime

bought a vostok century time from steve(264) in orange. Absolute quality..as soon as i sort out how to post a pic!!!!!!!!!!







i'll put one on


----------



## pg tips

Love this one Mac 



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewels *


But I must say I like this even more Mike











MIKE said:


> Here's my only Vostok at the moment.
> 
> Previous owners pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Love this one Mac
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewels *
Click to expand...

 Thanks











> But I must say I like this even more Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my only Vostok at the moment.
> 
> Previous owners pic
Click to expand...

That is nice


----------



## dapper

Here are some of mine:









































































Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Cool pics


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier

very nice watches!


----------



## pg tips

"Alby"


















An oldie, a gift from Mr Roberts


















No longer mine, a gift to a mate who has dived with it!










A green one










A grey green antimag










A very rare (well I've never seen another) Kamaz (they make big rough teraine vehicles) Paris Dakar, I emailed Kamaz about this but they never replied







I don't know if it was available for the public to buy or if it was just for the Kamaz team


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> "Alby"


Hiya Alby babe







 .


----------



## Alexus

I love the feel of the leather strap that goes with

this Vostok.










and as mentioned in another thread, there is a saga going on trying to get

a replacement hexagonal stud for this Arktika.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## raketakat

Alexus said:


> and as mentioned in another thread, there is a saga going on trying to get
> 
> a replacement hexagonal stud for this Arktika.


Fill us in Alexus. We like sagas  . We'll bring some popcorn







.


----------



## Alexus

raketakat said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as mentioned in another thread, there is a saga going on trying to get
> 
> a replacement hexagonal stud for this Arktika.
> 
> 
> 
> Fill us in Alexus. We like sagas  . We'll bring some popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I put the order in with a well known Russian.com internet site and waited

the customary few weeks for this one to arrive. Finally got the beautifully

packaged box only to find upon unwrapping, the said part missing.
















Then began the correpondence back and forward including pictures of the

watch. They finally agreed to replace it. I confirmed their address

with them and posted it EMS which is the Korean equivalent of DHL (but more

expensive. U$30)

More than a month went by.....no replacement watch....more correspondence

from me.....they never received my watch. What do you mean , you never

recieved my watch? EMS is a door to door delivery service.

Weeks go by......Guess what.....my package is returned to Korea unopened.

.....more corespondence.

Now I am getting miffed.....This is the address I was given....I confirmed it with

you.....Oh we're sorry....our repairman in Moscow was probably on holiday at

the time....so the parcel couldnt be delivered. Please resend the watch....and we will

cover the cost of postage.....hmmmmm

I figure I will fill the hole left by the missing stud with lume and likewise with the

other holes (when I figure out how to get the studs out!!!!!!)

Alexus


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> An oldie, a gift from Mr Roberts


Nice one Paul, I like the unusual style bezel











> A grey green antimag


Another nice one











> A very rare (well I've never seen another) Kamaz (they make big rough teraine vehicles) Paris Dakar, I emailed Kamaz about this but they never replied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was available for the public to buy or if it was just for the Kamaz team


Knowing how prolific Vostok seem to be with their designs it was probably for general sale albeit a short run, well for them at least


----------



## johnbaz

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice collection Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian may I suggest in future thatyou don`t attempt reluming a watch after finishing a night shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I found photo`s of a couple more I used to own but sold on to forum members, can`t remember who now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Century Time CK-1 31 Jewel Automatic*
> 
> [attachmentid=6416]
> 
> I really liked the CK-1 but couldn`t get on with the fake slide rule bezel, why couldn`t Vostok have put a normal minute/second scale instead, it would have looked really cool IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok 17 Jewel Manual Wind*
> 
> [attachmentid=6417]
> 
> I also liked this one but there was to much gold for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the slots on the rotating bezel were gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my trusty red & black permanent markers on them to add contrast


 mac, i had the gold one from you but swapped it (with a few more) for a poljot aviators watch (think i did anyhow-bloody senility







)

john









b*tw, i recall thinking that it was broken after shaking it for a few minutes, it just kept stopping, so off with the back to find-no rotor, bugger it was manual wind only!!!, i felt a right pillock














*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian may I suggest in future thatyou don`t attempt reluming a watch after finishing a night shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I found photo`s of a couple more I used to own but sold on to forum members, can`t remember who now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Century Time CK-1 31 Jewel Automatic*
> 
> [attachmentid=6416]
> 
> I really liked the CK-1 but couldn`t get on with the fake slide rule bezel, why couldn`t Vostok have put a normal minute/second scale instead, it would have looked really cool IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok 17 Jewel Manual Wind*
> 
> [attachmentid=6417]
> 
> I also liked this one but there was to much gold for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the slots on the rotating bezel were gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my trusty red & black permanent markers on them to add contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac, i had the gold one from you but swapped it (with a few more) for a poljot aviators watch (think i did anyhow-bloody senility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b*tw, i recall thinking that it was broken after shaking it for a few minutes, it just kept stopping, so off with the back to find-no rotor, bugger it was manual wind only!!!, i felt a right pillock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

How embarrassing


----------



## chris l

Knew I had some...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice set Chris, I especially like 1st, 2nd & 5th


----------



## Bladerunner

Superb thread.









Excellent pictures.









Some great looking watches.









Thank you all.









Anymore?


----------



## raketakat

Alexus said:


> I figure I will fill the hole left by the missing stud with lume and likewise with the
> 
> other holes (when I figure out how to get the studs out!!!!!!)
> 
> Alexus


That's crap service Alexus







. Why lume







? Can't you cobble something together that looks like the other stud heads and glue it in place







?


----------



## chris l

Found a couple more...


----------



## compas

Great collection you have here!!

Here is my litle contribution:










Bostok rulez!


----------



## seiko6139

Some interesting watches there









I fancy the radio operator's variant, being as I am into amateur radio


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

And another one.

This thread is the best I've seen for at least a week!


----------



## C.W.

Okay since my photo skills are lame I threw in a saucy comic background!










So those are my four... Anyone reading past the gams?


----------



## raketakat

C.W. said:


> Anyone reading past the gams?


Did you draw those stocking seams on yourself Charlie  ? Very nice







!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Blast, there`s so many really nice Vostoks on show here it`s making me want to buy some more and I`ve got already 12


----------



## Xantiagib

Most recent Vostok - though may flip it soon...


----------



## C.W.

raketakat said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone reading past the gams?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you draw those stocking seams on yourself Charlie  ? Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!
Click to expand...

Now, what to get the wife for Christmas, an Invicta, or some Nylons? Prolly both!


----------



## James

Says Vostok Century Time on the back


----------



## trumpetera

mach 0.0013137 said:


> We often have threads showing off members fancy watches so how about one on a less expensive forum favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s some of mine...
> 
> *Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewels *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia, `Сделно в России` 31 Jewels, cal2416b c2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow, anyone else wish to share


Wow! Nice watches!

I was reading a post on MWR forum about Russian military watches, and came to think about my very first MIL watch a Vostok.

It looks almost identical to watch no.3 above, exept my one USED to have a to-tone dial, blue on top fading to brown in the bottom. It has now faded to all brown!

This post is more or less cut-and pasted from what I wrote on that forum, and ypur pics has REALLY made me want to have it back in working order!!

Here it goes:

When I served in the Swedish Army Band (conscripts, 10 months service ) ) We had a military tattoo in Sweden. One of the other bands came from the USSR (this was in 1990)

Their equipment (musical instruments, reeds, mouthpieces etc. were CRAP!

We, on the other hand was quite blessed with first rate stuff. What I and a few mates did was that we basically luted our supply-room for valve oil, reeds, mouthpieces etc. and gave it to the russians.

Me, being a trumpet-player, made friends with one of their trumpeters who said he had dreamt of this kind of equipment forever. As a thank you he took his wristwatch off, and insisted that I take it.

It is a Vostok looking quite like the one in the post below, but with a parashute holding a tank (if memory serves, I don't have it by the computer) on the dial.

I wore it for quite some years. (before the watch bug hit)

It is broken in some way, and no watchmaker I know here in Sweden will touch it.

Any sugestions-preferably in Europe, but I'm not picky!!-would be much appreciated!!

Someone sugested having the movement swapped, wich leads to another question: where do I get one at a resonable price?

Cheers, and thanks for a GREAT forum (here as well!!)









trumpetera


----------



## kinaed

Mine:


----------



## kinaed




----------



## kinaed




----------



## kinaed




----------



## kinaed




----------



## kinaed




----------



## Bladerunner

Nice watches Kinaed, like the one with a black dial & red date; that is different.


----------



## kinaed




----------



## kinaed




----------



## mach 0.0013137

An extremely nice collection kinaed


----------



## watchless

Wow, very nice and colorful collection!

Thanks


----------



## Alexus

Great collection....









Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier

Kinaed, quite the collection. Very impressed with the Vostok/Poljot chronographs!


----------



## trumpetera

trumpetera said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We often have threads showing off members fancy watches so how about one on a less expensive forum favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s some of mine...
> 
> *Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewels *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Komanderski, `Сделано в СССР` cal.2414A, 17 Jewels c1980`s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia, `Сделно в России` 31 Jewels, cal2416b c2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow, anyone else wish to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice watches!
> 
> I was reading a post on MWR forum about Russian military watches, and came to think about my very first MIL watch a Vostok.
> 
> It looks almost identical to watch no.3 above, exept my one USED to have a to-tone dial, blue on top fading to brown in the bottom. It has now faded to all brown!
> 
> This post is more or less cut-and pasted from what I wrote on that forum, and ypur pics has REALLY made me want to have it back in working order!!
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> When I served in the Swedish Army Band (conscripts, 10 months service ) ) We had a military tattoo in Sweden. One of the other bands came from the USSR (this was in 1990)
> 
> Their equipment (musical instruments, reeds, mouthpieces etc. were CRAP!
> 
> We, on the other hand was quite blessed with first rate stuff. What I and a few mates did was that we basically luted our supply-room for valve oil, reeds, mouthpieces etc. and gave it to the russians.
> 
> Me, being a trumpet-player, made friends with one of their trumpeters who said he had dreamt of this kind of equipment forever. As a thank you he took his wristwatch off, and insisted that I take it.
> 
> It is a Vostok looking quite like the one in the post below, but with a parashute holding a tank (if memory serves, I don't have it by the computer) on the dial.
> 
> I wore it for quite some years. (before the watch bug hit)
> 
> It is broken in some way, and no watchmaker I know here in Sweden will touch it.
> 
> Any sugestions-preferably in Europe, but I'm not picky!!-would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Someone sugested having the movement swapped, wich leads to another question: where do I get one at a resonable price?
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for a GREAT forum (here as well!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trumpetera
Click to expand...

Update!

I was wrong about the dial, it is EXACTLY like watch no. 3 in the above post ( exept for the faded colour!) I am looking at it right now as it is ON MY WRIST!!

Took it to mywatchmaker 3 days ago, and he said that the main spring has got some kind of plating on it that cannot withstand our normal ( should I say western, or would I insult someone?!







) cleaning fluids. If you clean the mainspring in it, the spring is destroyed, and he can't get spare parts ( at least that's what he says!)

BUT:

He took the back off the watch, stated that it was bone dry, oiled it (only the side of the movement facing the back, and......

IT RUNS!!!

It has gained 2 seconds in 3 days!!!!

And that when haven't ben wound for the last 5 years!!

I have to say that even though the movement looked incredibly simple bordering on cheap, my good are they sturdy!!!

Wil try to ad a pic

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i133/tru...ra/DSC00028.jpg

Hope it worked!!

Cheers!

Trumpetera


----------



## mach 0.0013137

trumpetera said:


> Update!
> 
> I was wrong about the dial, it is EXACTLY like watch no. 3 in the above post ( exept for the faded colour!) I am looking at it right now as it is ON MY WRIST!!
> 
> Took it to mywatchmaker 3 days ago, and he said that the main spring has got some kind of plating on it that cannot withstand our normal ( should I say western, or would I insult someone?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) cleaning fluids. If you clean the mainspring in it, the spring is destroyed, and he can't get spare parts ( at least that's what he says!)
> 
> BUT:
> 
> He took the back off the watch, stated that it was bone dry, oiled it (only the side of the movement facing the back, and......
> 
> IT RUNS!!!
> 
> It has gained 2 seconds in 3 days!!!!
> 
> And that when haven't ben wound for the last 5 years!!
> 
> I have to say that even though the movement looked incredibly simple bordering on cheap, my good are they sturdy!!!
> 
> Wil try to ad a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it worked!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Trumpetera


----------



## trumpetera

Glad you got the old girl running









BTW I was given this one in approx 1992 by a guy in California who when he sent it to me said it hadn`t worked in years, strangely as soon as it arrived I wound it up and it ran straight away and hasn`t missed a beat since


----------



## Nondisputandum

Here the pictures I took from my Vostok CT 8 automatic 2416 (31 jewels) Luminous Millenium series





































And some visual help on how to shorten the brace:


----------



## Running_man

What a great thread! I've really enjoyed looking at your pictures; some interesting and desirable watches here. It's actually tempting to buy one, especially at the price.

Andrew.


----------



## chris l

Running_man said:


> What a great thread! I've really enjoyed looking at your pictures; some interesting and desirable watches here. It's actually tempting to buy one, especially at the price.
> 
> Andrew.


I think Roy's still got some Amphibias left....


----------



## Alexus

raketakat said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure I will fill the hole left by the missing stud with lume and likewise with the
> 
> other holes (when I figure out how to get the studs out!!!!!!)
> 
> Alexus
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap service Alexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Why lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Can't you cobble something together that looks like the other stud heads and glue it in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I am very happy camper!!!

Located a Russian watch dealer in Germany and for a couple of Euros had a

replacement hex' stud' winging it's way to Korea.

Here is my new

................................Atomic Icebreaker!!!!..................................



















Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## dapper

Alexus said:


> I am very happy camper!!!
> 
> Located a Russian watch dealer in Germany and for a couple of Euros had a
> 
> replacement hex' stud' winging it's way to Korea.
> 
> Here is my new
> 
> ................................Atomic Icebreaker!!!!..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Alexus


Glad you got it sorted. That's a great looking watch & what a fantastic name!


----------



## Steve264

dunno why I never found this post before... some absolutely belting watches above.

Some Vostoks I have owned:










I really wish I hadn't sold that one now...


----------



## Sparky

My only Vostok, bought from the bay a couple months ago:










Crackin thread, keep it up!!

Regards

Mark


----------



## VostokFanZac

I second all the above posts expressing what a great thread this is. In fact this thread is directly responsible for getting me into Russian watches to begin with. I'm new here and this is my first Vostok which arrived Thursday last week. I see several others liked this dial design as well but I think it looks great on the brown leather strap:










And another shot of it on a wood background:










These are also my first attempt at watch photography so appologies etc. Anyway I have another Vostok Amphibia (a Ministry with the cushion case shape) arriving soon. Will post photos when it arrives.

Cheers,

Zac


----------



## TikTok

1943 "replica" on a blue leather strap


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

I suppose I ought to add a picture to this thread then. All straps from RTL btw.


----------



## chris l




----------



## Verkitso

Aaaargh... I wish I'd never opened this thread! That Amphibia a few posts back is soooooo tempting...!


----------



## Sparky

Got this one incoming. Sellers pic. Will update with better pics when I receive:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## heartyparty

Anyone got an Arktika on a bracelet - wrist shot? Quite taken with them, but would like to see more pics!

Cheers,

heartyparty


----------



## VostokFanZac

Now I officially have a collection starting. The first you have already seen above. The second just arrived week before last.

First purchase:










Second purchase:










I want to get a vintage Tonneau next.

Cheers,

Zac


----------



## chris l

Black dial Century Time from James several months ago...



This thread is going to run forever....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I really like those Century Time style Vostoks but I can`t get on with the useless fake sliderule chapter, why didn`t Vostok just have it indicating minutes?


----------



## chris l

> why didn`t Vostok just have it indicating minutes?


Probably for the same reason that lead them to make all those wonderful cartoon dials on otherwise excellent watches; because they're Vostok...?

Another from the back of the sock drawer...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> why didn`t Vostok just have it indicating minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably for the same reason that lead them to make all those wonderful cartoon dials on otherwise excellent watches; because they're Vostok...?
Click to expand...

I knew there had to be a rational answer


----------



## chris l

I rest my case....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> I rest my case....


Nice one Chris, athough it would probably have been a better idea for Vostok to have fitted it with a crystal


----------



## chris l




----------



## unlcky alf

chris l said:


> S'a feature....
> 
> I finally decided to swap the dial with another with a scrap movement. It's taking a while because I feel sick if I look at this dial for too long...


Is it wrong of me to admit that I quite like the dial? Reminds me of kryptonite, shame about the condition.

I have always been a bit weird though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris l said:


> Nice one Chris, athough it would probably have been a better idea for Vostok to have fitted it with a crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S'a feature....
> 
> I finally decided to swap the dial with another with a scrap movement. It's taking a while because I feel sick if I look at this dial for too long...
Click to expand...

I see what you mean now, I thought it was a trick of the light


----------



## Bladerunner

Well it's certainly a colourful dial







understand your thoughts on the matter Chris!


----------



## thomopac




----------



## ill-phill

My newest Vostok

The rising Star Vostok with ЗАКАЗ МО СССР marking.










Greetings

Phil


----------



## Julian Latham

Most of my Vostoks are 'picture' Amphibia - nice watches, shame about the face styles. Robust, reliable and great 'knock about' watches. The Century automatics are a bit on the large size and catch on shirt cuffs - but will come into their own when the warmer weather comes







:beach:







.

Baker's Dozen (plus one)



















Julian L


----------



## Junior

ill-phill said:


> My newest Vostok
> 
> The rising Star Vostok with ЗАКАЗ МО СССР marking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Phil


Very smart watch Phill - as usual!


----------



## Krzysiek_W

hi,

this is my few BOCTOK:


----------



## Krzysiek_W

and next part (i dont know why i can put only 5 photos?):


----------



## Krzysiek_W

and at least (rest of my BOCTOK do not have photos yet







) :


----------



## OTD

My first post, my first Vostok.


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome OTD & that's a good pic.


----------



## PhilM

Welcome OTD to the forum, great first post as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Great photo`s Krzysiek_W & OTD









& welcome to the forum


----------



## OTD

Thanks for the welcome.

I got this two Vostoks yesterday. Like my first one, they are second-hand. I found these two in a watch shop near an abandoned Russian garrison in Poland.

regards, daniel


----------



## Kzawilin

Only the one Vostok for me........










Some great pictures in the previous posts.

Karl


----------



## Bladerunner

That's a great pic as well, shows the dial off really well IMO.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Great thread - does anyone know how many different dials Vostok have actually made? There seem to be 100's of variations









I currently own 2 Vostoks - 1 auto & 1 manual wind - & I've modified both to some extent (sorry to all the Vostok purists out there!!) I'll try & take some pictures of them both soon & add them to this thread


----------



## Krzysiek_W

one of my favourite:


----------



## mel

Came across this slightly unusual one this last week or two - a *PLASTIC* cased Vostok, black plastic/resin case version.










and another view










Manual wind, normal Vostok Cal and bezel, the bezel is actually chromed as per normal, just very difficult to see in photograph..


----------



## mel

pauluspaolo said:


> Great thread - does anyone know how many different dials Vostok have actually made? There seem to be 100's of variations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own 2 Vostoks - 1 auto & 1 manual wind - & I've modified both to some extent (sorry to all the Vostok purists out there!!) I'll try & take some pictures of them both soon & add them to this thread


More like thousands of dials I would guess, Russian Watches Handbook has at least 7 pages with 20 per page all different, and it was published about 12 years ago, so there's another 12 years worth of dials p-lus all the othere they didn't have first time round to go in if there's ever a new edition


----------



## Krzysiek_W

today on wrist my new wostok:


----------



## greyowl

Yet another Vostok dial ?...all steel case with movement dustcover


----------



## Krzysiek_W

greyowl said:


> Yet another Vostok dial ?...all steel case with movement dustcover


this one is Albatross, very nice


----------



## greyowl

> this one is Albatross, very nice


Thanks for the info I was wondering which model it is, keeps great time ,to be honest not really one of my favourite dials but at whopping cost of 99cents+shipping I had to buy. BTW welcome to the forum


----------



## jaslfc5

ive been dying to add to this thread since i joined and now i can

2 century time,a scuba and a radio operator (walks into a bar....)


----------



## Guest

NICE COLLECTION


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I like that 2nd Century Time


----------



## jaslfc5

its one of my favorites and havent seen another like it yet ,photo doesnt do it justice .

glad you like it .


----------



## mrteatime

wish i never flipped my orange centurytime


----------



## tranber70

I have this one, I don't know which model (Generalski or komandanski). I got it from a colleague in charge of the Russian market at the office.

Bertrand


----------



## jaslfc5

id love to get my hands on an orange century time they are great watches. my blue one has some scratches on the crystal and runs a little fast but doesnt bother me .

the only thing with these watches is the random degrees in quality some of them are built like tanks but others are really flimsy and cheap .


----------



## C.W.

I love the Boctoks! Be they Wostoks, Vostoks or Springboks.










Very classy dial!










Not so sure this is PC these days.










And this clinker which looked great on the bay. Still haven't 'fixed' it.

Ah well!


----------



## Krzysiek_W




----------



## amiss

Just got it 3 days ago =)


----------



## andythebrave

I don't know what the model name is but I like it


----------



## C.W.

tranber70 said:


> I have this one, I don't know which model (Generalski or komandanski). I got it from a colleague in charge of the Russian market at the office.
> 
> Bertrand


I love that watch! Very good representation of the "New Russia". Non militant, but aware!









(The watch that is, not the country!)


----------



## Guest

A mate of mine has dropped round a dozen watches for me to have a look at and research for him (doesn't have internet).

amongst them is what appears to be a Vostok Albatross - the picture on the dial is very similar to one a few pages back but this looks like an older version - the numbers & bezel are completely different to the earlier one.

Apologies for the crap picture, I can try to take some better ones if you're that interested.










Cheers

Lee


----------



## VinceR

Umm .. I cannot escape from the fact that they are liked (and owned) by many, but for me they do nothing. But it's a good thing that we all like different stuff otherwise whenever there was 'what you wearing' thread they'd be hundreds of pics of the same watch!

Thanks for sharing those hideous creations!









/vince ..


----------



## Julian Latham

I've got several Vostoks, mainly Amphibia with 'picture' dials, and am still undecided about them. I have weeks where I wear nothing else, then long stretches when I don't get them out of storage. Four are Century Time automatics (one each of Black/Orange/Blue in the older style and one Blue one in the newer style).

*VOSTOK - TWO CENTURIES*










_Anybody got an older style in Green they'd be prepared to part with ??????????????? _ 

Julian L


----------



## jaslfc5

Julian Latham said:


> I've got several Vostoks, mainly Amphibia with 'picture' dials, and am still undecided about them. I have weeks where I wear nothing else, then long stretches when I don't get them out of storage. Four are Century Time automatics (one each of Black/Orange/Blue in the older style and one Blue one in the newer style).
> 
> *VOSTOK - TWO CENTURIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anybody got an older style in Green they'd be prepared to part with ??????????????? _
> 
> Julian L


that orange century time is awesome i have the blue one and even though its scratched and runs funnily its still one of my faves -ive never seen a black one though any piccies?


----------



## Julian Latham

jaslfc5 said:


> that orange century time is awesome i have the blue one and even though its scratched and runs funnily its still one of my faves -ive never seen a black one though any piccies?


Rather poor I regret, but somebody has switched the sun off !!







Hopefully clear enough to show that all three are from the same stable.










Julian L


----------



## jaslfc5

Julian Latham said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that orange century time is awesome i have the blue one and even though its scratched and runs funnily its still one of my faves -ive never seen a black one though any piccies?
> 
> 
> 
> Rather poor I regret, but somebody has switched the sun off !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully clear enough to show that all three are from the same stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian L
Click to expand...

very nice trio , if ever you want to out the orange one let me know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

VinceR said:


> Umm .. I cannot escape from the fact that they are liked (and owned) by many, but for me they do nothing. But it's a good thing that we all like different stuff otherwise whenever there was 'what you wearing' thread they'd be hundreds of pics of the same watch!
> 
> Thanks for sharing those hideous creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /vince ..


Philistine


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Julian Latham said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that orange century time is awesome i have the blue one and even though its scratched and runs funnily its still one of my faves -ive never seen a black one though any piccies?
> 
> 
> 
> Rather poor I regret, but somebody has switched the sun off !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully clear enough to show that all three are from the same stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian L
Click to expand...

I had a green one which I really like apart from the useless fake slide rule that bugged me so much that in the end I let it go, if they`d used a minute chapter instead I`d have probably kept it.


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that orange century time is awesome i have the blue one and even though its scratched and runs funnily its still one of my faves -ive never seen a black one though any piccies?
> 
> 
> 
> Rather poor I regret, but somebody has switched the sun off !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully clear enough to show that all three are from the same stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a green one which I really like apart from the useless fake slide rule that bugged me so much that in the end I let it go, if they`d used a minute chapter instead I`d have probably kept it.
Click to expand...

I regret selling few watches (I _sell _few watches!), but I do regret selling my Century times...nice/ simple/ sturdy/ cheap/ accurate... I was mad.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

My latest win off the bay. A 1996 300 years of the Russian navy commemoration.


----------



## dandsoo

here is my Amphibia










and my Neptune


----------



## jaslfc5

dandsoo said:


> here is my Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Neptune


i love the strap on the first one ,and although i dont like the elaborate vostoks the second one is cool also.well done.


----------



## bjohnson

Any info available about this watch? I have the same one.



dapper said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dapper

bjohnson said:


> Any info available about this watch? I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

It's a 17 jewel manual wind Vostok Komandirskie with 'Border Guards' insignia


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dandsoo said:


> here is my Amphibia


It`s actually an Albatross (says so on the dial) in an Amphiba case









Sorry but I *really* don`t like that strap









BTW is that a model of a T34 variant in the background?


----------



## bjohnson

Thanks for the info.



dapper said:


> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any info available about this watch? I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a 17 jewel manual wind Vostok Komandirskie with 'Border Guards' insignia
Click to expand...


----------



## sjb

bjohnson said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any info available about this watch? I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a 17 jewel manual wind Vostok Komandirskie with 'Border Guards' insignia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Some great photos guys,keep 'em coming.


----------



## dapper

My new 'Generalskie':










I like these 'star-shaped' cases - anyone know anything about the origins of them?

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dapper said:


> My new 'Generalskie':


Nice one











> I like these 'star-shaped' cases


So do I and they are surprisingly comfortable









*Vostok `Generalskie`, `Сделно в России`cal 2414A 17 Jewels c2000?*










I would like to find one with a plain & simple dial though


----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I would like to find one with a plain & simple dial though


Me too - I think this dial would suit a 'star' case:










Cheers


----------



## djacks42

my two...


----------



## JoT

Albatross "Radio Operator" one of my all time favourite Vostoks


----------



## chris l

Another project... a CCCP marked 2209...


----------



## sjb

Just got these 2


----------



## sjb

sjb said:


> Just got these 2


This one just arrived!


----------

